# apprendre applescript



## Jappy (10 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Etant nouvel utilisateur d' osx, j'aurais aimer apprendre applescript.

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer un tuto en ligne et en français complet , svp?

D'avance merci


----------



## kaviar (10 Décembre 2005)

Bonjoour,

Un bon site pour débuter, sinon avec l'aide de Google, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## Yoop (10 Décembre 2005)

Lu'

Documentations sur Applescript et Applescript Studio
Perso j'ai acheté le livre :"Maitrise Complete : AppleScript"
Une série d'articles va bientot sortir sur Mac.fr

Vala


----------



## Jappy (10 Décembre 2005)

Un grand merci c'est génial, exactement ce que je cherchais.

J'ai cependant un petit souci.
Dans un exemple (hello world) je dois lancer project builder.
J'ai installé xcode 2.0 qui se trouvait sur le dvd de tiger.
Mais je ne trouve pas project builder .
D'après le tuto il devrait se trouver dans /developer/application. 

Croyez-vous que je doive télécharger xcode 2.2 ?

Merci


----------



## Yoop (11 Décembre 2005)

Moi non plus je l'ai pas, mais j'ai Xcode et Interface Builder

File le lien ou tu as vu ça.


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour

Pour débuter en AppleScript ce site est bien aussi:
http://scripteur.com/cormoran/as/default.html

Site Apple plein de routines:
http://www.apple.com/applescript/guidebook/sbrt/index.html

Forum avec plein de scripts pour voir la façon des autres de scripter.
http://bbs.applescript.net/viewforum.php?id=11

@+


----------



## Jappy (11 Décembre 2005)

Je crois avoir pigé... lol!
En fait, applescript studio et xcode c'est la même chose.
Quand dans un tuto on me demande de lancer project builder qui d'après eux se trouve dans /developper/applications, en fait je dois lancer xcode (icone bleue avec le marteau) qui se trouve à la même adresse.
Et aussi, je confondais xcode et applescript editor.
Bon, maintenant on peut démarrer lol!
Dans les bonnes adresses il y a aussi:

http://applescript.pratique.online.fr/asstudio/

Reprenez-moi si je me trompe, svp ?

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour

Tu as à cette adresse un petit tutorial pour AppleScript Studio (pour débutant).
project builder est remplacé par XCode après Jaguar.

http://www.sarbamac.ch/tutoriaux/index.php

@+


----------



## Jappy (11 Décembre 2005)

Un grand merci


----------



## Chamyky (1 Janvier 2006)

Tu ne dois pas forcément utiliser Xcdode pour programmer en Applescript ! Si tu utilise l'Editeur de scripts, tu peux créer directement des applications.


----------



## OnyX (1 Janvier 2006)

Salut,
Non,non Jappy... AppleScript et AppleScript Studio, ce n'est pas pareil du tout. Tu peux créer de petits scripts simplement avec l'éditeur de scripts. AppleScript Studio te permettra de créer des applications plus "sérieuses" à l'aide d'Xcode et d'interface Builder. Beaucoup de freewares et shareware sont développés en ASS. C'est un langage relativement simple dans lequel tu pourras même intégrer des méthodes Objective-C par la suite.


----------



## wadouk (16 Janvier 2006)

désolé de ma question si la réponse est dans un des liens donnés mais mes recherches n'avaient rien données

j'avais cherché il fut un temps, à scripter certaines applications comme iphoto

je n'avais pas trouvé de référentiel des api utilisables spécifiques à iphoto (style javadoc)

apple publie ça qq part ? ou c'est pas la phylosophie du langage ?

merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Janvier 2006)

wadouk a dit:
			
		

> désolé de ma question si la réponse est dans un des liens donnés mais mes recherches n'avaient rien données
> 
> j'avais cherché il fut un temps, à scripter certaines applications comme iphoto
> 
> ...



Apple diffuse pratiquement aucune doc sur la gestion AppleScript de ses applications. Pourtant ce serait utile, spécialement pour le Finder.

La seule solution est d'ouvrir le dictionnaire de l'application.

Cordialement


----------



## wadouk (16 Janvier 2006)

c'est à dire avec les mains ? ou la souris ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Janvier 2006)

wadouk a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire avec les mains ? ou la souris ?



Avec le mulot.

Dans l'editeur de script tu fait Fichier>Ouvrir dictionnaire et tu choisit l'application. 

Cordialement


----------

